# If Jambette showed up in your town you would...



## brooklyn9 (Sep 27, 2013)

I thought this could be fun. I'm just going to pull random villagers, and ask what would you do if their plot showed up in your town.
I would.. be very upset. Had her in city folk, never want her again!


----------



## MewFromSkyeim (Sep 27, 2013)

Used to have her in my town so... 
I would... kick her out again 'coz I never wanted her in the first place ;u;


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 27, 2013)

There are a few villagers that would force me to reset if they appeared in the beginning or the first few days. They are: Chow, Truffles, Harry, Freckles, Barold, and Jambette.


----------



## Puddle (Sep 27, 2013)

Cut off those horrifying lips.


----------



## Leebles (Sep 27, 2013)

I would befriend the **** out of her, because that would make her move faster.


----------



## Sheepish (Sep 27, 2013)

I think I'm at the point in my game where I really wouldn't care.

So long as she doesn't trample any flowers, and her house isn't generally in the way, I probably wouldn't care. I wouldn't ask her to stay when she (eventually) wants to leave, but I wouldn't actively try to kick her out or anything.


----------



## ayeeprill (Sep 27, 2013)

Deal with it but get her out as fast as possible.


----------



## carrah (Sep 27, 2013)

She's in my town now, actually. I really, really want her gone and every time she comes to get coffee when I'm working, I wish I could select: mocha, a little sugar, a little milk, a LOT of arsenic. :|


----------



## irisubunny (Sep 27, 2013)

cry


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 27, 2013)

I love Jambette. I like to pretend she is a sassy black woman. She's in my town but I don't play anymore.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Sep 27, 2013)

I would always make jokes and call her "Aunty" Jambette or something. Haha.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 27, 2013)

I still had her in my City Folk town the last time I checked. She's nice but...no thanks.


----------



## Touko (Sep 27, 2013)

Cry myself to death.


----------



## Zanessa (Sep 27, 2013)

Sob. Ew.


----------



## Boccages (Sep 27, 2013)

I would love it ! She actually did move in my town through Streetpass. But because I only played at night for 4 straight days in a row, I was never noticed she wanted to move out a few weeks later. I then loaded the game last week and she was in boxes. I managed to find her a new home on this board but I was quite sad to see her go.


----------



## niightwind (Sep 27, 2013)

I...I actually quite like Jambette but I'd sadly make her leave because she's not my favorite.


----------



## keybug55 (Sep 27, 2013)

I would just


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 27, 2013)

Reset.

XD Probably learn to live with it. Just do a bunch of stuff for her so she moves out quicker, turns out befriending them does help a lot.


----------



## joku_muko (Sep 27, 2013)

Wow, lots of hate! I think she is cute! I plan to keep her in my town.


----------



## clovetic (Sep 28, 2013)

egh jambette ;o; 

banish her to aika village


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Sep 28, 2013)

Spam the hell out of the reset button 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Spam the reset button 

.. Contine to spam the reset button :/....


----------



## majnin (Sep 28, 2013)

Scream because she has turned up in every single AC game I've ever played and she freaks me out.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Sep 28, 2013)

I would simply


----------



## Rune (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd probably fly to Chicago, beat my friend and leave. If Jambette came to my town it'd be because she was in his void pool :T


----------



## bobthecat (Sep 28, 2013)

i love jambette, I'm trying to get her in my town at the moment but need to get rid of annalise


----------



## Sherry (Sep 28, 2013)

Probably something like this:
Nooo, I don't need another snooty villa... What? She has the normal personality?!

But seriously, I would just ignore her until she leaves. I had two villagers in my town I wanted to get rid of (Bree, Baabara) and they left after about two months. You just have to live with her and be patient.

I would actually accept her if she didn't have that unesthetic eye makeup.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Sep 28, 2013)

I would be glad because i think shes awesome!


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 28, 2013)

bobthecat said:


> i love jambette, I'm trying to get her in my town at the moment but need to get rid of annalise



wow your frog idea is really cool :3


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 28, 2013)

Anybody who's watched the SpongeBob SquarePants Movie..

Remember when Dennis ripped off SpongeBob's lips? That's what I'd do to Jambette


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd keep Jambette. I have Freckles and I love her, so I wouldn't mind Jambette moving in. I think she's cute.


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hound00med said:


> Anybody who's watched the SpongeBob SquarePants Movie..
> 
> Remember when Dennis ripped off SpongeBob's lips? That's what I'd do to Jambette



i totally know what you mean.. xD


----------



## Mao (Sep 28, 2013)

Saw this on Reddit when an unwanted camper comes xD


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Sep 28, 2013)

Hide in my house all day and pray it leaves.





Lol she's actually so well hated I would love to have people over and tell them she's my favorite villager ever.


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Sep 28, 2013)

Be nice to her so she would GTFO quicker. Of course, if she stole an open space for ANY of my dreamies, her punishment would be so bad IT CANNOT BE SPOKEN OUT LOUD.


----------



## Piptocrossing (Sep 28, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I love Jambette. I like to pretend she is a sassy black woman. She's in my town but I don't play anymore.



omg i laughed so hard at that


----------



## rivulet (Sep 28, 2013)

cry 

sad lyfe

- - - Post Merge - - -



Twilight Sparkle said:


> I would simply



bunch of baby ducks send them to the moon


----------



## Miss Renee (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow...so much Jambette hate. 
Sure she is a little heavy on the makeup but maybe she is just a fierce drag queen?

She is one of my favorite villagers ever and I already have her in my town.


----------



## pjcguy (Sep 28, 2013)

I'd beat her to death.


----------



## Pixlplume (Sep 28, 2013)

In the event she did come to town, I'd let her come in. (Even though I don't _want_ anymore normal villagers)
But with most people I don't love, I'll let her go if she pings me. 
Frobert, Puddles, Ribbot & Lily are the frogs for me.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Sep 28, 2013)

LoveMcQueen said:


> I love Jambette. I like to pretend she is a sassy black woman. She's in my town but I don't play anymore.



Haha! That was what I used to do with Mathilda, I really wish I never let her move out now. :[

If Jambette moved into my alt town I wouldn't mind as I'm pretty indifferent to her. If she moved into my main town though I'd try to get her out just because I love all of my current villagers more than her.


----------

